# how many sudafed pills to make 1 g of meth?



## donmagicjuan (Apr 9, 2012)

yup take your teeth and


----------



## Ringsixty (Apr 9, 2012)

a whole bunch.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 9, 2012)

a gram isnt that much isnt this thing suppost to be a huge profit? a whole bunch like 20? 40? 200?


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 9, 2012)

bump for the smokey lokers who slept last night away baby how many pills!??


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 9, 2012)

526936465.098382748579222222222

Make sure when you go to buy the sudafed you go all tweaked out. You get a discount if you go buy it tweaked as a mugg!!


----------



## alotapot (Apr 9, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> 526936465.098382748579222222222
> 
> Make sure when you go to buy the sudafed you go all tweaked out. You get a discount if you go buy it tweaked as a mugg!!


 yep and if you ask nice they will give you the recipe for meth and sell you the lab gear you will need LMFAO!!!

JEEZ I can't believe some people...... fuckin tweakers are unbelievable....

alp


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 9, 2012)

im not a tweeker ya cop im a want to be tweeker and i could do the whole thing but exact amounts are not listed online as much. im just trying to get my proportions right so mer fers dont die


----------



## alotapot (Apr 9, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> im not a tweeker ya cop im a want to be tweeker and i could do the whole thing but exact amounts are not listed online as much. im just trying to get my proportions right so mer fers dont die


 If you don't want "mer fers" to die (gotta admit... I don't even know what a "mer fer" is.....) why not just grow pot and leave the poison to the exterminators? Honestly... why would you want to make a product that STEALS people from their friends and family? I'm serious.. it's a valid question... you grow some good weed and everybody is alive... healthy and happy... you make some shit in a hillbilly lab and and folks get addicted and fucked over health wise... your shed blows up and nobody wins..

alp


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 9, 2012)

One million tablets


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 9, 2012)

alotapot said:


> If you don't want "mer fers" to die (gotta admit... I don't even know what a "mer fer" is.....) why not just grow pot and leave the poison to the exterminators? Honestly... why would you want to make a product that STEALS people from their friends and family? I'm serious.. it's a valid question... you grow some good weed and everybody is alive... healthy and happy... you make some shit in a hillbilly lab and and folks get addicted and fucked over health wise... your shed blows up and nobody wins..
> 
> alp


people die from methevery day .. don't be one of them

*GROW GREEN *! ::


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 9, 2012)

Kush70 said:


> people die from methevery day .. don't be one of them
> 
> *hater!! thats why i want to get it right pure drugs arent nearly as bad as chem mistakes spread better info not ignorance
> *


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 9, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> *hater!! thats why i want to get it right pure drugs arent nearly as bad as chem mistakes spread better info not ignorance
> *


Pure or not, the neurotoxicity of any amphetamine is undisputed


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 9, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> yup take your teeth and


true but the disclaimer to the haters read ^^, ive smoked it 4 times each binge lasting about a week and a half so its not my first rodeo
lets make some good shit red white and blue baby


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 9, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> Kush70 said:
> 
> 
> > people die from methevery day .. don't be one of them
> ...


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 9, 2012)

not even the craziest drug ive done. not even close im here for a good time not for a long time. youll be sitting around all old having a young kid nurse dump ur bedpans with ur list of shit u havent done and il be in meth heaven baby!


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 9, 2012)

i love how people think they are invincible...

keep telling yourself that...LOL


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Kush70 said:


> i love how people think they are invincible...
> 
> keep telling yourself that...LOL


----------



## alotapot (Apr 9, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> not even the craziest drug ive done. not even close im here for a good time not for a long time. youll be sitting around all old having a young kid nurse dump ur bedpans with ur list of shit u havent done and il be in meth heaven baby!


 Hey here's a thought! Why wait? You seem bound and determined to get to "meth heaven"... do us all a favor and and go there TODAY! Losers like you make a good example of a bad example... kill yourself before you kill someone else... if ever there was a poster child for retroactive birth control you would be it!


alp


----------



## Azoned (Apr 9, 2012)

SPEED KILLS is what they used to say in the 70's...nothing has changed....and once you damage yourself, there's no coming back.
How many old tweakers you see around...not many? They're dead or in mental institutions.
Do yourself a favor and get off the stuff!!!!!


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 9, 2012)

Azoned said:


> SPEED KILLS is what they used to say in the 70's...nothing has changed....and once you damage yourself, there's no coming back.
> How many old tweakers you see around...not many? They're dead or in mental institutions.
> Do yourself a favor and get off the stuff!!!!!


*I Agree 200% !
*


wizzhead said:


>


lol a troll because i disagree ?

don't think so...

I love how people throw the word Troll around so carelessly and without a clue !

dumbasses !

sounds like someone needs to get the hell out from in front of their computer screen more than once a year...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2012)

Depending on the route you take and your skill you typically see 10-20mg of meth from a 30mg tablet of pseudoephidrine.


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Read my 1st comment in the thread! I was agreeing with you and telling you not to feed the troll op, you assclown




Kush70 said:


> *I Agree 200% !
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 9, 2012)

wizzhead said:


> Read my 1st comment in the thread! I was agreeing with you and telling you not to feed the troll op, you assclown


u just joined in april with 18 posts ur trollin bro


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 9, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> u just joined in april with 18 posts ur trollin bro


You're asking the stupid question, and talking about making it and meth heaven LOL

See you on the news when you blow your face off doing the shake n bake


----------



## skefaman (Apr 9, 2012)

*1. 1/3 cup Ammonium Nitrate 

2. 1/2 cup 100% Lye

3. 3 cups Starting Fluid

4. 3x Lithium strips from AA lithium energizer batteries 


5. 100ml NP solvent of your choice

6. 3-4 boxes 120mg 12-hour pseudoephedrine HCl (PSE).

7. about 1/3 cup iodized salt

8. 4 capfuls sulfuric acid OR muriatic acid 

9. Denatured alcohol or Isopropyl alcohol

10. 1/8 cup of distilled water *


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 9, 2012)

how much does that make i guess 3 grams?


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 9, 2012)

one box of the 24 hour ones. there's like 10 pills.

actually I think it's one box of any of them.... I think they all have the same amount of goods, just different amount of pills.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 9, 2012)

For fuck sake meth should be one of the few things banned from humans. Please go kill yourself, all of you, because if all the tweakers die then no more babies will born addicted to the shit thus resulting in tweaker free society. I would like that very much. Kill off the weak, let the strong survive. Meth is for the weak.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 9, 2012)

Now wheres my like button?!


----------



## BA142 (Apr 9, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> For fuck sake meth should be one of the few things banned from humans. Please go kill yourself, all of you, because if all the tweakers die then no more babies will born addicted to the shit thus resulting in tweaker free society. I would like that very much. Kill off the weak, let the strong survive. Meth is for the weak.


Chill out dude. Meth gets a bad reputation. Crystal meth is shit, but pharmaceutical grade desoxyn taken orally really isn't as bad as opiates as far as addiction goes. 

Everybody has their vices, live and let live


----------



## JQuick (Apr 9, 2012)

wizzhead said:


> One million tablets


hahahahahahahaha perfect lol


----------



## Karmapuff (Apr 10, 2012)

Meth isn't profit ;D Stop thinking you are some magical chemist and go smoke weed and ponder the thought of why you are so dumb to have thought of this idea in the first place.

Respect...


----------



## alotapot (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't believe how blindingly stupid you are! I apologize ... I'm not typically this rude.... but dude!.. It's stupid on an epic level to contribute to the death toll attributed to meth... even more so to ask out in the open on a public forum the specifics on the topic. Man you are begging to get busted... given the shit you plan to produce... I kinda hope you do (at least if you get busted you won't get blown up... ie: DEAD). ANY profit you manage to squeak out before you blow your ass up just isn't worth the cost that will be payed with lives. Yes I know that was harsh as fuck... tough... you are messing with shit that shouldn't be messed with.

alp


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 10, 2012)

I definitely don't do meth, but I doubt coooking merge is any less dangerous than cooking MDMA or LSD. Careless lab equipment and careless procedures. It's really unfair for yall to hate on him completley just bc he wants to make chemical X over chemical Y.


----------



## alotapot (Apr 10, 2012)

VLRD I'm telling this guy what I think... and I don't care if he's making meth or MDMA or LSD... I'm quite prepared to slash on the guy no matter what chemicals he's making... whatever happened to good ol weed being all we really need? 

alp


----------



## canndo (Apr 10, 2012)

Because it is often the case that "good old weed" is not all we really need. I know this is a weed oriented site but the topic here is anything BUT weed - supposedly in the psychadelic realm. I hang out here because frankly, I don't really like weed all that much. I have yet to understand why anyone does, weed makes me uncomfortable, introspective and not nicely so, it makes me disoriented and antisocial, it keeps me from accomplishing things I wish to accomplish and I am usually befuddled under it's influence. Weed is not all we really need but it is fine for those who enjoy it. Speed is fine for those who enjoy speed, it stops being fine the first moment they stop enjoying it - and the problem with speed is it doesn't take very long for folks to stop - enjoying it and start needing it.


----------



## skefaman (Apr 10, 2012)

very well put canndo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2012)

canndo said:


> Because it is often the case that "good old weed" is not all we really need. I know this is a weed oriented site but the topic here is anything BUT weed - supposedly in the psychadelic realm. I hang out here because frankly, I don't really like weed all that much. I have yet to understand why anyone does, weed makes me uncomfortable, introspective and not nicely so, it makes me disoriented and antisocial, it keeps me from accomplishing things I wish to accomplish and I am usually befuddled under it's influence. Weed is not all we really need but it is fine for those who enjoy it. Speed is fine for those who enjoy speed, it stops being fine the first moment they stop enjoying it - and the problem with speed is it doesn't take very long for folks to stop - enjoying it and start needing it.


Truer words have yet to be spoken in this thread.
Pay attention OP - this sounds like experience talking.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish we still had a like button for that post Canndo.
As a drug user I don't feel I have the right to judge others for taking drugs, even if I personally don't like that drug.


----------



## dvs1038 (Apr 10, 2012)

Give u an idea just how dirty that shit is, I used to know a cook and he would tell me to get 1lb of meth u need 5lbs of raw materials, so damn 4lbs of waste just for that crap. And if ur lucky they used denatured alcohol not gasoline or sumptin like that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is a redacted copy of my best friends plea.
I'll never see him again.
Meth does not bring about anything good.

XXXX was charged and pleaded guilty to possession with the intent to distribute methamphetamine and possession of a firearm in furtherance of a drug trafficking crime. 

XXXXX is scheduled to be sentenced December XX XXXX, and faces the possibility of life in prison, and payment of up to $2.5 million in fines. 

Where's the silver lining in this scenario ?


----------



## alotapot (Apr 11, 2012)

So "donmagicjuan" you dead yet? Blow your stupid ass up yet? Kill anybody else yet? Leave instructions with a family member to post here so we can read about your arrest or your hospital stay... shit some of the folks here that defended you and that crap you want to cook up might even send flowers. 

alp


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 11, 2012)

Ive posted a couple times in this thread and I will say I don't give a fuck what the OP decides to do. But if he asks the question he asked then I doubt he even has the abilities to synthesise it


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 11, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Chill out dude. Meth gets a bad reputation. Crystal meth is shit, but pharmaceutical grade desoxyn taken orally really isn't as bad as opiates as far as addiction goes.
> 
> Everybody has their vices, live and let live


Meth gets a bad rep because... wait for it .... here it comes ... ITS FUCKING BAD all the way around...

you can dunk pig shit in the world most expensive chocolate and put 5 billions dollars of frosting on it ... but its still pig shit ! 

everyone does have their vices ; i agree , and everyone has opinions as well... 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here is a redacted copy of my best friends plea.
> I'll never see him again.
> Meth does not bring about anything good.
> 
> ...


i agree.. _*there is not a fucking thing in the world meth is good for , no matter how you try to justify it !
*_


----------



## alotapot (Apr 11, 2012)

So are you keeping track "donmagicjuan"? Looks to me like most folks that have responded to your ridiculous question think it's just plain WRONG to be involved with this crap.

alp

ps: you get blown up yet? LOL


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 11, 2012)

You all know the anti-pot crowd all think of you/us exactly the same as the way you seem to think of the OP?

Gonna call this a hypocrit-party I think.


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 11, 2012)

Kush70 said:


> you can dunk pig shit in the world most expensive chocolate and put 5 billions dollars of frosting on it ... but its still pig shit !


Or even simpler still, "you can't polish a turd" LOL

Kush70 just wanna say i was never saying anything against you in this thread, communication breakdown.

I speak from experience, there is hands down no more of a beautiful drug in the short term, long term its the fucking devil

I could give synthesis directions, but never would, ever! And Harrekin the thing that distrurbs me are the op's naive questions, not his choice to freely make a decision to use a certain drug


----------



## Daath (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;yiJ9fy1qSFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiJ9fy1qSFI[/video]


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 11, 2012)

Daath said:


> [video=youtube;yiJ9fy1qSFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiJ9fy1qSFI[/video]


LMFAO and +rep


----------



## RawBudzski (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahh love me some good ol'Twaq,Crack or Smak in the Morning. 


Can anyone teach me how to make ISO Meth extract? or BMO


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 11, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Ahh love me some good ol'Twaq,Crack or Smak in the Morning.
> 
> 
> Can anyone teach me how to make ISO Meth extract? or BMO


you just blew my mind


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 11, 2012)

wizzhead said:


> Or even simpler still, "you can't polish a turd" LOL
> 
> Kush70 just wanna say i was never saying anything against you in this thread, communication breakdown.
> 
> ...


You're all just little Heisenburgs on here, arnt ye?


----------



## RawBudzski (Apr 11, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You're all just little Heisenburgs on here, arnt ye?


Hahah. They are not quite there yet though, when reading the first sentences of heisens posts my hairs stand up & I get chills.


----------



## BA142 (Apr 11, 2012)

Kush70 said:


> i agree.. _*there is not a fucking thing in the world meth is good for , no matter how you try to justify it !
> *_


The ignorance is strong with this one! 

People say the same thing about cannabis.


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 12, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You're all just little Heisenburgs on here, arnt ye?


fuck heisenburg and his blue crap, my secret ingredient is chilli powder hahaha


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 12, 2012)

BA142 said:


> The ignorance is strong with this one!
> 
> People say the same thing about cannabis.


your right they do say stuff like that, but when you consider the detrimental effects of meth over weed I think I'd rather be smoking weed, I mean fair enough if you want to try something go for it, enjoy it, and stop when it starts becoming more like a need but when your saying (like the OP is) that they want to become a tweaker and asking how many sudo's do i need and all that crap... I think there's a line that has to be drawn between trying something, and actively seeking out a life of meth'age 

If you ask anyone why is cannabis illegal I doubt they could give you 1 single logical answer that's not founded on false truths and anti cannabis propaganda, ask the same about meth XD

This thread should probably die but it is interesting to read everyones views.

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Kite High (Apr 12, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> im not a tweeker ya cop im a want to be tweeker and i could do the whole thing but exact amounts are not listed online as much. im just trying to get my proportions right so mer fers dont die


if your processes are correct 300 pills will roughly yield 3-4 grams...your mileage may vary...jus sayin


----------



## drolove (Apr 12, 2012)

lol i have a place in kentucky i go to every now and then and ALMOST every week you hear on the radio about a meth lab blowing up. that aint shit to mess with wether your making it or using it. never really seen a normal human being looking user either. that shit destroys people like a cheap pesticide for humans...slow and horrible.


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 12, 2012)

BA142 said:


> The ignorance is strong with this one!
> 
> People say the same thing about cannabis.


lol yeah you keep believing that is ignorance.... and ill try really really hard to give a fuck 

people can " say " the same about Marijuana all day long , however the Reality is they are far from the same in terms of health risks


----------



## alotapot (Apr 12, 2012)

BA142 said:


> The ignorance is strong with this one!
> 
> People say the same thing about cannabis.



Yes they sure do... however there is one HUGE difference... meth KILLS people... cannabis does NOT. In fact cannabis HEALS people

alp


----------



## ohmy (Apr 12, 2012)

I wish I had me some some some some teeth..lol Fuck it lets all get high, on meth no k


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 12, 2012)

alotapot said:


> Yes they sure do... however there is one HUGE difference... meth KILLS people... cannabis does NOT. In fact cannabis HEALS people
> 
> alp


 100% correct


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 12, 2012)

ohmy said:


> I wish I had me some some some some teeth...


[video=youtube_share;CwCWvn60L3w]http://youtu.be/CwCWvn60L3w[/video]


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 12, 2012)

for you haters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVq_X-lvhsw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## weasels911 (Apr 12, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> for you haters
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVq_X-lvhsw&feature=player_embedded#!


Not hating, we just think these kind of things can not be done safely while also yielding a quality product when done by a novice chemist. With some proper education I would say go all out Mr. White style, but without it I think you are just wasting your time producing a dangerous and mediocre product at best.

And fuck that Crystal Method rap... What you need is a nice Crack Rock Steady beat. 
[video=youtube;56flbcUqAB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56flbcUqAB8&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 13, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> for you haters
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVq_X-lvhsw&feature=player_embedded#!


garbage ....

try this instead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyxNX9rXMO8


----------



## alotapot (Apr 17, 2012)

donmagijuan .... you dead yet?

alp


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 17, 2012)

no he just placed an order for ketamine with my "company in in India"(make quotation marks with fingers also)


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Kush70 (Apr 17, 2012)

ANC said:


>


nice pic !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2012)

ANC said:


>


How apropos.
Great post ANC


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 17, 2012)

look at me busy as a bee where'd i get all this N R G? ooo meth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxAYHOWxGi8


----------



## alotapot (Apr 19, 2012)

donmagicjuan said:


> look at me busy as a bee where'd i get all this N R G? ooo meth
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxAYHOWxGi8


 Still alive huh? Tell us what direction to look in so we can watch for the fireball ok?


----------



## alotapot (Apr 19, 2012)

ANC said:


>


 That shit is funny... just sayin!

alp


----------



## drugreference (Apr 19, 2012)

weasels911 said:


> What you need is a nice Crack Rock Steady beat.
> [video=youtube;56flbcUqAB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56flbcUqAB8&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


Thats the stuff


----------



## TyGeR (Apr 19, 2012)

myyyyy preeeessssciiiouuuus....


fuck tweakers..


----------



## 1993stoner (Apr 19, 2012)

alotapot:7270482 said:


> donmagicjuan said:
> 
> 
> > im not a tweeker ya cop im a want to be tweeker and i could do the whole thing but exact amounts are not listed online as much. im just trying to get my proportions right so mer fers dont die
> ...


I actually agree with this but the guy asked a question. You shouldn't judge. People will die from meth everyday. He makes it but its their choice to actually take it and use it. My bro works at a tobaco shop selling cigs that kill people everyday but that doesn't make him a bad person does it?


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 19, 2012)

ANC said:


>


The Preciousss... NOT!


----------



## testtime (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually, that wasn't what we said.
We said: Keed spills.

http://thegoldenfrog1.com/images/101118-Underground_comix_postcards/FatFreddyPostCardSpeedKills.jpg

Oh, the good old days. When I thought I special by making meth from vicks inhalers. I fucked up the hydrochloride bind and ended up with smokable freebase meth, about 5 years before ice showed up on the scene.

Now I stay away, except for adderall.


----------



## RawBudzski (Apr 20, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> I actually agree with this but the guy asked a question. You shouldn't judge. People will die from meth everyday. He makes it but its their choice to actually take it and use it. My bro works at a tobaco shop selling cigs that kill people everyday but that doesn't make him a bad person does it?


Your brother is the Devil.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 20, 2012)

i can make a gram and a half out of one box of sudafed.. Dunno bout you other guys..


----------



## Tenner (Apr 21, 2012)

Highs from dopaminergic drugs are famous for turning people selfish and what we would call `dick heads`. If you can handle yourself now, who is to say you can do the same way in the future? MENTALITY CHANGES!!! 

4 trials 4 massive binges? WOW... you have some self control right there man, find a better drug for yourself... Why not use some MDMA, LSD or shroomies instead? How good are your connects, get some fucking 2CB on board... You think meth can take you to heaven? You even read the name of the section you are in? 

Effects from MDMA: Love, compassion, ego-softening, forgiveness... Duration 2-3hr. MDMA is a RAVE!!

Effects from Methamphetamine: Feeling superior, attractive, capable... Duration long.. Meth is a LIFESTYLE!!

In the clouded judgement of Meth, you might just fuck up your life... All your friends will be taking that shit, and you will feel awesome for making it... Time will come, where its not just a drug but the whole world you can see, and the whole world you can think about.. Then you can tell us about this `meth heaven` you went to...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 21, 2012)

truly very very very very very very very sad


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2012)

Tenner said:


> Highs from dopaminergic drugs are famous for turning people selfish and what we would call `dick heads`. If you can handle yourself now, who is to say you can do the same way in the future? MENTALITY CHANGES!!!
> 
> 4 trials 4 massive binges? WOW... you have some self control right there man, find a better drug for yourself... Why not use some MDMA, LSD or shroomies instead? How good are your connects, get some fucking 2CB on board... You think meth can take you to heaven? You even read the name of the section you are in?
> 
> ...


Very true,
Too many brothers flipped into the selfish dickhead. Its easy to see the hell a guy is in . . . unless you're the one in the "heaven".


----------



## SelfDutchOven (Apr 22, 2012)

I dont always take blasts to the face....but when i do i prefer meth


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 23, 2012)

I dont smoke the shit by the way. meth is bad.. i know a guy that will pay 100 bucks for two boxes.


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 24, 2012)

grapesnowcone said:


> I dont smoke the shit by the way. meth is bad.. .



yep .. meth is 100% Garbage


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Apr 24, 2012)

In moderate, oral, dosages methamphetamine (sold as Desoxyn in the United States) is used to treat ADHD. Some of the biggest problems I see with recreational methamphetamine is the amount consumed and the fact it is smoked. That said I avoid stimulants (caffeine excluded) as they can be quite harmful to the nervous system if you do a lot frequently. I'm not immune to the lure of addictive substances after all, it's why my main drug is weed.

http://www.addforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40839


> Well 3 months in, i'm now taking desoxyn in 12.5mg and then 7.5mg in the morning and afternoon, and it's working real well. It seems like adderall forced me to concentrate where as desoxyn "allows" me to concentrate. Anyone else get this? I also feel much more mentally relaxed, which sometimes leads me to question whether i'm on top of all of my responsibilities (i always am, i just feel like i breeze through them instead of being super zoned in on getting every little thing done like on adderall). Physically though i find i'm less settled down and more jittery than i was on adderall (which put me to sleep from time to time), however it's not an unpleasant stimulant-feeling jitteryness. The best part of it all is that my level of anxiety and resulting obsessiveness (ie: hyperfocusing on a source of anxiety) has gone drastically down. That was a particular problem for me on adderall.?


http://www.rxlist.com/desoxyn-drug.htm
hxxp://www.fda.gov/downloads/Drugs/DrugSafety/ucm088582.pdf

Making meth is not baking cookies. You wouldn't be the first meth cook who has gotten a nasty surprise for not understanding the term "anhydrous conditions." Spoiler: the surprise included third degree burns over more then half of their body. If you think the skin graphs are painful wait until you get the hospital bill in your prison mail.

If you don't know enough to answer the question you asked then please don't try this.

edit: 420th post!


----------



## DoctorSmoke (Apr 25, 2012)

aww the drug debate, what drugs are good what drugs are bad? all drugs are bad for u if u use them recreationally, as they have effects on ur body. the human body doesnt need drugs, it makes all its own drugs. if u get sick the doctor gives u antibiotics, ofc they will have alist of side effects in the pack. ur body doesnt need antibiotics because it makes its own, if ur body reacts very aggressive naturally then that causes allergies or autoimmune disease. the human body is a finetuned machine. i personally dont take anything the doctor prescribes, only drugs i use is MJ,caffeine and the odd phychedelic once a year. i personally rather all drugs legal in anyform and ppl can use them in a controlled environment, then again i wouldnt mind if all drugs were illegal including alcohol and tobacco and death penalty for trafficking, i just dont like the way things are now, pick n choose what should be legal and criminals exploiting (selling dope) the laws for profit while society pays the bill


----------



## Type3Steve (May 21, 2012)

Make moonshine instead. Sudafed is for allergies.


----------



## Type3Steve (May 21, 2012)

You're kidding me! You can get the recipe for LSD-25 off the Internet, but not meth?
How much of that shit have you snorted?


----------



## alotapot (May 22, 2012)

donmagijuan... you dead yet? blow your stupid ass off yet?

alp


----------



## BTE(biggesttweakerever) (Jun 9, 2013)

I bet we could go outdoors and I can hunt you down before you hunt me down. 





The Outdoorsman said:


> For fuck sake meth should be one of the few things banned from humans. Please go kill yourself, all of you, because if all the tweakers die then no more babies will born addicted to the shit thus resulting in tweaker free society. I would like that very much. Kill off the weak, let the strong survive. Meth is for the weak.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 10, 2013)

Type3Steve said:


> You can get the recipe for LSD-25 off the Internet,


LOL.

"_recipe _for LSD-25"

Too comical.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 10, 2013)

I haven read much of any of this but the title...hahahahahahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaah....now for the obvious..3 grams of meth in your posession is better than a lab in your posession,cheaper,easier..tweakers get paranoid and wanna 'do it themselves' much like pot growers..id save hassle and find a decent hookup of some good crystal..but id rather eat L so my opinion is null and void...perhaps if u find a chemist you could get good molly instead..much more rewarding


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 11, 2013)

Only one if you're Meth Jesus! Meth Jesus can take one Sudafed and multiply it into as many as you need!


----------



## T.Huxley (Jun 11, 2013)

Why do you want to sell meth man? Chill out Heisenberg, I like Breaking Bad too, but it's just a show.


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 11, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Only one if you're Meth Jesus! Meth Jesus can take one Sudafed and multiply it into as many as you need!


Did someone call for me?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 11, 2013)

Got to love Meth


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 11, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Did someone call for me?


 Nooooo I'm pretty sure Meth Jesus has a mullet. Whichever Jesus you be, it's not Meth Jesus. If you ever wonder what kind of Jesus you are, just think about what it is you multiply most easily. You are THAT Jesus.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 11, 2013)

I am a mere prophet of bacon sandwiches. Vegans fear me wherever I tread.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 11, 2013)

His name is cornholio,and tithe t.p. for his bunghole..or sudafed for his beaker.


----------



## Impman (Jun 16, 2013)

I watched a 'Cops' episode set in Palm Springs. This poor man was dying of AIDS and the only way he could get out of bed for more than a few hours was smoking meth. He was was honest with the cops and lucky he did not score yet but I hope he did eventually. Everything is relative. Meth is super addictive and powerful. It turns good people into fiends, thieves, and criminals BUT it is not ALWAYS bad. Don't go onto a thread like this on your high horse. Obviously this kid does not give a fuck and just had a question.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 16, 2013)

One of my best friends will be in prison for that shit until he's 80.
Victimless crime that took his life.


----------



## iMPAiREd (Jun 16, 2013)

This thread gave me fucking cancer.


----------



## weednurd420 (Aug 31, 2015)

Matchbox said:


> your right they do say stuff like that, but when you consider the detrimental effects of meth over weed I think I'd rather be smoking weed, I mean fair enough if you want to try something go for it, enjoy it, and stop when it starts becoming more like a need but when your saying (like the OP is) that they want to become a tweaker and asking how many sudo's do i need and all that crap... I think there's a line that has to be drawn between trying something, and actively seeking out a life of meth'age
> 
> If you ask anyone why is cannabis illegal I doubt they could give you 1 single logical answer that's not founded on false truths and anti cannabis propaganda, ask the same about meth XD
> 
> ...


In the USA pot is not legal kuz us white men think it makes black people step on our shoes and rape white girls look it up no joke


----------



## Kind Sir (Sep 5, 2015)

weednurd420 said:


> In the USA pot is not legal kuz us white men think it makes black people step on our shoes and rape white girls loook it up.
> 
> Ya i saw something about that, rediculous.
> 
> I saw that cop episode as well where the guy used meth while he had aidz just to function. Granted, I havnt even seen meth before (where I live it isnt common) I think the government should have other rezourcez for people with aids. I only have aids of the anal so im good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2015)

weednurd420 said:


> In the USA pot is not legal kuz us white men think it makes black people step on our shoes and rape white girls look it up no joke


----------



## bionavn (Sep 16, 2015)

4 pills maybe!
*quả óc chó*


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 16, 2015)

Jesus let lying dogs lay


----------



## canndo (Sep 23, 2015)

Why do people have such an emotional reaction to what is still


A drug.


Thc. Is a drug
Alcohol. Is a drug
Lsd. Is a drug
Psilocybin. Is a drug

Every drug has good qualities and bad ones. Every drug is a balance of the two.

Meth just doesn't have a very good profile.


----------



## GIJonas (Sep 26, 2015)

Save your "friends". Kill yourself.


----------



## darthyoda29 (Oct 28, 2016)

I hate to break it to you all however that truth is method can be good or. Bad and yes there are real medical benefits to it. Look it up before you make yourself sound stupid. I know someone that uses daily. He's a paraplegic due to nerve damage in his lower spine but he's been walking for 5 years now due to meth and if he goes without he's back to the chair. And no you can't tell by looking at him. He is also a business owner. I would post a picture if him but in his industry he is very well know and respected so I wouldn't want to risk that for him. And FYI it is all a derivative of the ephedra plant.


----------



## GreenMIttenGardens (Dec 1, 2016)

Ok time to call bullshit! And quadriplegic or paraplegic....walking...oxy-moron. Look it up before you sound stupid. Every drug has it's use I guess...METH had a use in WWII for Hitler's "super soldiers"...yeah that worked..lol..you should do something more productive, (like troll a Meth supporting dumb ass on a weed forum for luls. )...Now it's used to turn normally functional citizens into...lol...wait for it.. TWEAKING RETARTS that spell their favorite subject with an OD at the end.....Just my two cents....Peace.... Darthyoda29..wtf..lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 9, 2016)

To the OP: Don't you realize this website is an easily accessible database for any narcotics agency to peer into. Methampethamine production in the US is practically dead and for good reason. The Mexican Cartels own it; pursue another dream. A dream that's not going to rot your mind and teeth.

It's a shame this post received this many reviews. Its riddled with trailer park humor.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 10, 2016)

from what my boy said is a box gives about an 8th from the shake n bake. 3 grams or so.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 13, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> from what my boy said is a box gives about an 8th from the shake n bake. 3 grams or so.


That 'Shake n Bake' will rot your bones and teeth. 

If you're going to do it right. Produce Ice. 

Not some impure shit that belongs in an ice tray. 

Sorry If I come off strong. I'm a purist. 

The medicine taste better when its pure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2016)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That 'Shake n Bake' will rot your bones and teeth.
> 
> If you're going to do it right. Produce Ice.
> 
> ...


i dont do this shit! when u cant get real ingredients u resort to what works i guess...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 14, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i dont do this shit! when u cant get real ingredients u resort to what works i guess...


Sorry if I offended you. That wasn't my intention.

But, methamphetamine is so easy to source that you might as well purchase it from a dealer than produce yourself.

The only reason why someone would resort to the manufacture of an illicit substance is because they want a pure product and consider chemistry a hobby. If you're doing it for any other reason then that person is an idiot.

You wont be a baller by selling shake n bake meth. No one would buy that garbage when you have a ton of entantio-pure RC stimulants on the market.


----------



## electricslide (Dec 15, 2016)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sorry if I offended you. That wasn't my intention.
> 
> But, methamphetamine is so easy to source that you might as well purchase it from a dealer than produce yourself.
> 
> ...


That's where you are wrong. I don't touch the stuff myself I actuwlly can't stand meth it's nasty. But people in my area love shake and bake. I see people pay 120 150 a gram for that crap, so to say no one does shake and bake is completely false


----------



## electricslide (Dec 15, 2016)

Not to mention tweaker are not the brightest bulbs around n most of the ones I've met or seen have little knowledge of any rcs or darknet at all


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 15, 2016)

electricslide said:


> That's where you are wrong. I don't touch the stuff myself I actuwlly can't stand meth it's nasty. But people in my area love shake and bake. I see people pay 120 150 a gram for that crap, so to say no one does shake and bake is completely false


I guess it's a regional thing. But, an educated methhead who knows what quality is would spit on the stuff.

Yes, I am aware you don't indulge in the 'glass dick' pipe dreams. I'm just speaking in general.

The high you'll get from well preparated meth and shake n bake is a worlds of difference. Still, ,can't believe this thread is 7 pages and going.

A simple google search would expose this topic in one sentence. For god sakes, let's move on.


----------

